# Intense sniffing has turned into aggression.



## Cyrusis (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've made a post in the past about my dog's sniffing obsession, since then I've been able to work on it and reduce the frequency.

However he is developing what could become a very serious problem, it's been happening in the last three weeks. My dog is a 1 year old and he's intact (neutered soon as he just hit 1 year old), he's a sharpei x pitbull and half border collie. Looks almost identical to the dog in the Dogforums.com banner. 

So my problem is that he now runs to people excitedly, then gets pet and he's happy about it, mind you this is after I give him permission (he has excellent obedience). But out of nowhere, depending on the person, he'll forcefully start smelling them intensely. Like putting force on the other person legs and crotch while sniffing loudly, he then growls out of nowhere, his hair will stand up 50% of the time, and starts barking with aggression. Scares the shit out of people. And as a correction I will give him a nudge and hold him in one spot with his harness as a time out. I do pull him away when he starts sniffing the person, but this also results in him generally showing aggression out of nowhere.

Edit: He has been socialized with many people, from puppy socialization classes, the dog park, friends and family, and before this, he loved being pet and meeting new people. 

Anyone deal with a similar situation?

Many thanks!!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Do the people he is sniffing have dogs at home? Or other animals? I mean, obviously you won't know for random strangers on the street, but for the people you do know?


----------



## Cyrusis (Apr 23, 2013)

gingerkid said:


> Do the people he is sniffing have dogs at home? Or other animals? I mean, obviously you won't know for random strangers on the street, but for the people you do know?


I live in a Condo and this occurred while I was riding down in the elevator 2 days ago. A couple walked in, and I allowed my dog to meet them, the guy greeted him without any issues and then he went to the girl and initiated the intense sniffing. She suggested it was because she literally was just hugging her dog before leaving her place.

That being said, it's still not something he ever did in the past three weeks ago. And it's completely unacceptable even if they do have dogs, growling and barking at super friendly strangers can't happen esp. since I live in a big condo full of social interaction.

Is he getting jealous or defensive because of the scent of other animals? I also determined that this behavior isn't human gender specific.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Cyrusis said:


> So my problem is that he now runs to people excitedly, then gets pet and he's happy about it, mind you this is after I give him permission (he has excellent obedience). But out of nowhere, depending on the person, he'll forcefully start smelling them intensely.


 Maybe .. stop giving him permission to run up to people excitedly ??? Not being able to observe you, your dog, and the other people interact makes it difficult to offer any advice beyond that. 
Consult with a professional re: proper greeting behaviour, would be my only other recommendation.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

way out in left field, as I'm always on the dogs side that there is a reason to the maddness in their behaviors.. if it is random and even more stranger to only pick one person over more then one in the situation... maybe he alerts on something different about those individuals on a deeper level (health, tissue) please don't jump on the crazy lady    My dogs were licking the back of my Dads wife's leg they just couldn't contain themselves to stop going after her.. and they never been like that before.. she had cancer, Ra in the vet clinic starting to lick the one lady's shirt on the stomach area and he was obsessive over it.. Then she said she had recently had surgery a few days ago still had the stitches in.. just throwing it out there if it is really random and it has to do with sniffing on a person then getting a reaction..


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

It could be almost anything, but I lean towards your dog smelling something in particular that these people share. My DH's dog when he was growing up HATED people who smoked weed. Not just people who were actively smoking it, but people who had smoked that may still have the smell lingering. He wouldn't let them on the property!! Everyone else he was fine with, or was fine with the same people if they hadn't been smoking it and didn't smell of it. 
Gender was mentioned as well, but that has been ruled out....it could be something else though....for instance Caeda (this makes me laugh since there is someone called gingerkid here), she doesn't like gingers, she barks at them, she isn't aggressive, but she keeps her distance and barks. Kinda odd, but I guess we didn't think of hair color when we were socializing lol. I remember someone, I think on this forum, posted about their dog barking at THEM because of a particular dress that they had on.....all other clothes were fine, but that dress freaked the dog out apparently. Although in these two cases there is no aggression, but what I'm trying to say is that it could be something that just doesn't register for you that does for the dog.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton resource guards smells sometimes. I don't even know why, but he'll find a good smell he wants to roll in (ahh dachshunds, charming little guys), and if another dog comes over and also wants to roll in his smell, he'll growl at them and snap to chase them off. I don't know how one can claim ownership of a smell, but he tries. I don't know if it might be something like that? He finds a smell he likes and doesn't want other people to.. smell it?


----------



## Cyrusis (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I really appreciate the comments. I tried to relate my pup to some of the suggestions but I've determined that it isn't the case.

He had a bad run in today with a visitor in my home, one that he has met and was very friendly with in the past. Let's call him Mike, when Mike first entered my place, my dog bolted to him and started growling... odd. Okay. Later in the day, he was listening to commands from Mike and they got along just fine. This morning, my dog saw him in the Kitchen and rushed over to him. Again, he started intensely sniffing him (this was after an hour walk), he then started growling with a very aggressive tone. Then we walked over to Mike and passed him a treat to give to the dog, to see how the dog would react. He extended his hand and offered the treat, he was then quickly met with bearing teeth and then the dog immediately put his mouth over his hand to bite him (didn't put pressure), ignoring the treat. This is a huge disappointment, esp. because he has been heavily socialized and loved everyone before. 

So I've 100% also determined that he starts this aggression when the sniff is interrupted. He will run up to a stranger and sniff very deeply, and he can't get snapped out of it unless you physically pull him away. If you don't pull him away because you're afraid of the consequence, and the stranger or even person he knows at this point decides to move away from him then he will start growling and showing aggression. And we're talking about a 1yr old puppy that knows over 20 commands and has great obedience. 

Obviously this is progressively getting worse and I'm not really sure what the best corrective approach would be. He isn't doing this to just pet owners, he's picking without discrimination.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Edit: I forgot to mention that he intensely sniffs dogs as well and will often lick a dogs crotch for an uncomfortable while. Also worth bringing up that he has been to over 25 puppy socialization classes and was always the best behaved. He gets about 1.5 - 3.5 hours of exercise a day.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Sounds like time for the vet, then a behaviorist possibly. 

I do have a slightly odd thought though. I read an article recently (I can't find the original, I just had a look....DOH!) and it was about how sometimes too much or too many activities can cause stress in dogs because they need a fair bit of down time. I just noticed how much you say you do with your dog....a fair bit of exercise a day, socialization classes, lots of obedience etc. Not saying there is anything at all wrong with that, but there is the (very vague) possibility your dog is getting too much excitement and it could be causing some stress and maybe this could be an outcome. Its just something that popped into my head, I'm very likely way off base....a vet visit or a behaviorist might be your best bet....


----------



## Cyrusis (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help.

I have taken him to a vet recently and it went very well! And he was friendly with all of the strangers within. The vet didn't find anything wrong with him.

I'm worried that a behaviorist wouldn't be able to help out anymore than the folks in this forum, but I can be wrong. I'll have to look in to this. I figured I'd be able to put a stop to it myself as it's just starting to develop. 

Also, he's has a lot of downtime! He no longer attends any classes. I feel like this aggression really stems from the sniffing obsession and I need to find a way to teach him that it's not okay to behave that intensely... somehow.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I'd also recommend a behaviorist. S/He will have a better idea of what's going on since s/he will be able to see your dog in action. 

Has your vet ruled out seizures? I have a vague memory of reading about a dog acting oddly (not typical of a seizure) that turned out to be some type of seizure.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Cyrusis said:


> I have taken him to a vet recently and it went very well! And he was friendly with all of the strangers within. The vet didn't find anything wrong with him.
> 
> I'm worried that a behaviorist wouldn't be able to help out anymore than the folks in this forum, but I can be wrong. I'll have to look in to this. I figured I'd be able to put a stop to it myself as it's just starting to develop.
> 
> Also, he's has a lot of downtime! He no longer attends any classes. I feel like this aggression really stems from the sniffing obsession and I need to find a way to teach him that it's not okay to behave that intensely... somehow.


It was a long shot about the level of activity....I'd just read the article recently and I think it was stuck in my head  It seems like such a balancing act, too much or not enough I can see how either could cause an issue, but it isn't likely the case here. 

A behaviorist might be a good idea IF he would repeat the behavior in their presence....that is the tough part with a behavior that isn't constant. I would say give it a shot. Definitely better than the forum....since we don't get to see what is going on. 

You could also keep a log of when he does it, who he does it to, every characteristic of the person, place, scenario. If you can get to a point you can predict when it will happen it would help making it happen with a behaviorist around, and also potentially help figure out how to prevent it. Tedious, but it might help. You could also involve the people he is doing it to....they might be able to provide some insight to scents that might be on them or whatever that you may not know or notice in the shuffle. 

Is there ANYTHING that will distract him? Favorite treat, toy, anything at all? If you can find a way (other than physically pulling him away) to break the sniff it could help....I'm sure you've tried everything though.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

> when Mike first entered my place, my dog bolted to him and started growling... odd.


 Again, you really shouldn't be allowing your dog to rush up to people. Since you are aware of this 'problem', tether / leash / crate your dog before company enters. That will give you some ability to manage your dog's behavior, and protect people from being greeted rudely or potentially bitten. It will also give you an opportunity to teach your dog what is acceptable, under more controlled circumstances.



> Again, he started intensely sniffing him (this was after an hour walk), he then started growling with a very aggressive tone. Then we walked over to Mike and passed him a treat to give to the dog, to see how the dog would react. He extended his hand and offered the treat, he was then quickly met with bearing teeth and then the dog immediately put his mouth over his hand to bite him (didn't put pressure), ignoring the treat


 Growling is the dog's first warning, baring teeth is the second. Heed the warnings - notably, the first one. _That's_ the point where Mike should have backed off, it's never a good idea to push treats onto a growling dog.


----------

